# Heads up for Qashqai or Rogue Sport owners



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I saw this posted on just ''rolled into the shop'' today.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Justrolledintotheshop/comments/eb33k8

That a 2014 Nissan could suffer severe rusting issues already is a shock to me. This particular one is european, as they were not sold in Canada yet but it is the same generation model.

Let it be a lesson to clean the salt off your undercarriage occasionally during the winter.


----------

